

Nanocapacitors with Big-Energy Storage - jaydub
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=22297&channel=energy&section=

======
djahng
Pretty cool. 25nm dielectric spacing is very thin...more important than
scaling (quantity/capacity) is whether or not it can handle the voltages
necessary before breaking down.

